# Jameson's Champion photo arrived today!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this small part of our baby's journey is now complete and his "New champion" photo arrived in the mail today, drawing this first chapter to a close. He is now in his continental and is officially on hiatus growing hair and loving being home with his Mama, Dad and brown Spoo housemate Jessie. Next event in his life is PCA in April and then pursuing his Canadian Championship!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy! Congrats


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

wow. he's awesome. congrats!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is beautiful!! I love his feet!  and his muzzle too and all the rest of him, of course! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How exciting! He is starting to look very grown up!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't believe he's that big already! He is wonderful.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats Cherie and Ann Marie. He looks just lovely. I can't believe how fast he got his championship. Way to go.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

He is gorgeous! How wonderful for you to have him home! 
Congratulations on all your accomplishments with Jameson. 
Enjoy all the poodle-love!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Congrats Cherie and Ann Marie. He looks just lovely. I can't believe how fast he got his championship. Way to go.


Thank you! We can't either! We knew he was special as soon as he arrived, and we knew he was REALLY special when we had him assessed, but the speed with which this all happened just boggles our minds!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man I'm really digging that groom, that's a ton of neck hair and topknot! Congrats!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How WONDERFUL!! Looking mighty FABULOUS!!


?Suddenly?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The same person who groomed and handled Quincy to his championship is the person responsible for Jameson looking so good in the ring. Chrystal Murray is the partner and fiance of Jameson's handler Paul Clas, and I have always said she is a magician with the scissors. I have never seen anyone scissor so quickly or more expertly than her. She was born into a groomer/breeder/handler home and just has an incredible eye for it.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

That boy is so gorgeous, and that clip is so perfect on him. If only adult poodles were shown in a similar clip that might end the idea of poodles being frou-frou dogs. It is perfect for a young athletic dog, and the beauty of his coat is apparent. Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

oops.  I started to post a picture of Jazz' because it was the same judge that championed Jameson, but then thought it wasn't nice to hijack Jameson's thread. Obviously, that judge has impeccable taste.  They sure get around! Jazz' show was in San Diego and I assume that Jameson's was somewhere in New England. 
I loved looking at the gorgeous Jameson again!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Outwest...I would say this judge has incredible taste!!! Yes, judges seem to be like gypsies, never in one place very long. I do not envy them their lifestyle!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow. He really is an head turner. I bet you get compliments anywhere you take him. Stunning.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a handsome devil. Obviously that judge has exquisite taste!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations Cherie! He looks great and I can only imagine that he will look smashing in CC. Wishing you the best at PCA. I'm sure he will get his Canadian championship easily. _


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Congratulations Cherie! He looks great and I can only imagine that he will look smashing in CC. Wishing you the best at PCA. I'm sure he will get his Canadian championship easily. _


Thanks very much! He looks lovely in his conti, but we haven't gotten any photos of him in it that turn my crank. Here is a video of him being a total dog on his 1st birthday: https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?v=10202837397988834&set=vb.1017940397&type=2&theater


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a few...this is immediately after he was put into pattern. Obviously, his banding needed some work...lol...


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

He is certainly ALL THAT!!!
Gorgeous!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

When he shows at PCA, please post that pic, along with his championship pic! I want to see the contrast!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Jameson! I know he will do well at PCA!!!!! GO TEAM JAMESON!!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Jameson! I know he will do well at PCA!!!!! GO TEAM JAMESON!!!!!!!


Thank you. We really are not expecting him to do much at PCA because of his age. But, it is a really nice opportunity to let people see him and maybe get their hands on him. So many people go, and so many people have followed his journey, it will just be lovely for them to see him. If he happens to do something, you will hear me screaming from here!! If we can keep him in show coat, next year could be an altogether different story!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love the video. and that's some blingy collar!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

so so so handsome!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Nice butt.  I tried watching his video, but it wouldn't work for me. Boo hoo. It says 'internal video only'. Could you post the you tube link?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Nice butt.  I tried watching his video, but it wouldn't work for me. Boo hoo. It says 'internal video only'. Could you post the you tube link?




I am sorry you can't see it. Ann Marie and I keep talking about me teaching her how to post all of Jameson's videos on youtube, but we have not had any lessons yet. Sorry...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> Nice butt.  I tried watching his video, but it wouldn't work for me. Boo hoo. It says 'internal video only'. Could you post the you tube link?


Weird. I can see it fine. It's on Facebook. Maybe if you don't have a Facebook page you can't see it. Just a guess.

Rick


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just got a new computer with windows 8.1. I wonder if that's the problem. Hmmm.


----------

